# Sublimation onto wood... possible?



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi, I have posted this on the heat press section and then realized I might better fit the sublimation section. Pardon if you're reading this for the second time. I'm writing from Nunavut in Canada's Arctic environment, as the "help" for a small family business. It includes a heat transfer press which so far we've been using for clothing (naturally).

A local school has approached us with a plaque that they have been giving to students wondering if we could take on the job.

It looks like the actual award has been heat transferred onto the wooden plaque, maybe by sublimation. Is this possible, and what would be the steps involved? Along with the heat transfer press we have a Ricoh GX7000, but I don't think the ink cartridges and paper are the best quality. Previous attempts at sublimation have ... well... sucked. Thanks.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

This is usually done with a metal plate on the award that is sublimatable. There are also decals that can be sublimated and then put on the award. Conde systems has the sublidecal material. JDS industries is probably the best source for awards.

If you are using Sawgrass inks in the Richoh 7000 the shortest route to good color is to install the PowerDriver and then go through the color setup. Both Conde and JDS have technical people that will help you with this.

-James


----------

